# σύντροφος



## sarant (Feb 19, 2013)

Παλιότερα, τη λέξη τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε σαν εναλλακτικό του ο/η σύζυγος για περιπτώσεις ζευγαριών που ζούσαν μαζί πολλά χρόνια, πιθανώς να είχαν και παιδιά, αλλά δεν είχαν συνάψει γάμο. Πολύ συχνά βέβαια και σύζυγοι έλεγαν "ο σύντροφός μου, ο σύντροφος της ζωής μου". 

Τα τελευταία χρόνια, η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται όλο και περισσότερο, ιδίως στις κουτσομπολίστικες στήλες, για να δηλώσει το πρόσωπο με το οποίο συνδέεται ερωτικά κάποιος/κάποια, χωρίς απαραίτητα να συζούν, μια και δεν μπορείς να γράψεις "γκόμενα/ος". Ας πούμε, ο νέος σύντροφος της Μελέτη ή η σύντροφος του Βασ. Χαραλαμπόπουλου. Από την άλλη, η παλιότερη σημασία της μόνιμης σχέσης παραμένει, κι έτσι αυτές τις μέρες διαβάζουμε για τον Ολάντ και την πρώην σύντροφό του (τη Σεγκολέν) ή την τωρινή, για τη σύντροφο του Αλκέτ Ριζάι που αποφυλακίστηκε.

Αναρωτιέμαι, έχουμε επέκταση σημασίας ή γέννηση νέας σημασίας; Στα αγγλικά, ας πούμε θα μεταφράζαμε το ίδιο όλες αυτές τις χρήσεις της λέξης;

(Φυσικά, όσο κι αν ακούγεται λιγότερο, εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται ο σύντροφος και ως προσηγορία μεταξύ μελών κομμουνιστικών, αριστερών και σοσιαλιστικών κομμάτων, τις προάλλες μάλιστα είδα στις ειδήσεις να προσφωνούν, σε εσωκομματική διαδικασία, "σύντροφο πρόεδρο" τον Ευ. Βενιζέλο. Εδώ βέβαια, το θηλυκό διαφέρει, είναι συντρόφισσα).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

Έχω προσέξει και κάτι άλλο: Τα ΜΜΕ λένε πολλές φορές "σύντροφος" ακόμα και για άτομα που είναι πασίγνωστο ότι είναι σύζυγοι. Κυρίως σε αναγγελίες θανάτων.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Επέκταση κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
Ίσως και επίδραση από την αγγλική όπου partner δε σημαίνει μόνο τον συνέταιρο σε επιχείρηση. 

Υποθέτω δεδομένου ότι οι άνθρωποι πλέον παντρεύονται γενικά μεγαλύτεροι και έχουν κοινωνικά πάρε δώσε σαν ζευγάρι χωρίς να έχουν αρραβωνιαστεί και άνω, λογικό είναι να μην μας κάνουν οι λέξεις που φτιάχτηκαν για εποχές που ήταν είτε πιο νέοι είτε κρύβονταν.

ΥΓ Αυτό που λέει η Άλεξ είναι νομίζω από τον σύντροφο της ζωής, όπως ποτέ κανένας δεν πεθαίνει αλλά φεύγει κλπ κλπ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 19, 2013)

Στα αγγλικά τα πράγματα είναι πιο ποικίλα.
Στην περίπτωση των συζύγων θαρρώ πως χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο το spouse
Σε μη παντρεμένα ζευγάρια συναντάμε, ανάλογα με τη σοβαρότητα της σχέσης, από το κάπως δεσμευτικό fiance και το απλό date έως το μάλλον παλιομοδίτικο escort. Ακόμα και το beau με μια ανάλαφρη διάθεση ή το lover αν τα πράγματα είναι πιο σοβαρά. Επίσης παίζει πολύ το girlfriend/boyfriend. Αν ξεχνάω κάτι, συμπαθάτε με, είμαι ακόμα στον πρώτο καφέ. :)


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2013)

Ναι, δίκιο έχει η Σοφία ότι τώρα τα ζευγάρια παντρεύονται πιο αργά και επιπλέον δεν υπάρχει πια και ο θεσμός του αρραβώνα, γιατί παλιά έλεγες "η μνηστή μου". Αλλά σήμερα ο σύντροφος πιάνει και τον fiance-spouse και τον boy-girlfriend.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Μπέρνι, ξεχνάς αυτόν που ζει στην αγγλόφωνη χώρα. 
Θα το επιβεβαιώσει ίσως κι ο Ελληγενής, πάντως όλα αυτά που λες χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλά το partner έχει γίνει λέξη για όλα (εκτός από τους συζύγους). Άλλωστε έχουμε και civil partnerships. Και φυσικά διακωμωδείται αναλόγως, γιατί σου λέει ο άλλος τώρα μου σύστησε αυτός το συνέταιρό του ή τον εραστή του;
Fiance για μη-αρραβωνιασμένους ποτέ. Συνήθως συνοδεύεται κι από ερώτηση πότε είναι ο γάμος (γιατί εδώ στα ξένα οι αρραβώνες είναι συνήθως μικρής διάρκειας). 
Date είναι αμερικάνικο κυρίως. 
Escort είναι οι κυρίες που τις νοικιάζεις για διάφορες υπηρεσίες. Και κυριολεκτικά βεβαίως όποιος συνοδεύει κάποιον. 
Girl/bοy friend είναι η λέξη που προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε όταν έχουμε περάσει τα 25.
Beau θα το περίμενα από καμιά γιαγιά με χιούμορ.
Lover βρίσκεις στα αστυνομικά ρεπορτάζ και σε άλλες τέτοιες επίσημες περιπτώσεις, αλλά δεν θα συστηνόταν κανείς έτσι.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 19, 2013)

Είμαι λίγο μικρός --αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η πρώτη φορά που η λέξη «σύντροφος» χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον Τύπο, ή τέλος πάντων στο γραπτό λόγο, ήταν το '87 με την Βαγγελιώ Βογιατζή που φυλακίστηκε (μαζί με το μωρό της) με μόνο λόγο ότι ήταν η σύντροφος του Πρέκα (που σκοτώθηκε στην Καλογρέζα σε συμπλοκή με αστυνομικούς κλπ, αν θυμάστε). Δεν ήταν παντρεμένοι, δεν ήταν τίποτε, οπότε κάπως έπρεπε να ονομαστούν. Είχε μιλήσει κι ο Χατζιδάκις γιαυτό.

Νομίζω η λέξη εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται απ' έξω, πάντως: κανείς ποτέ (εικάζω) δεν είπε «πήγα διακοπές με τον/την σύντροφό μου», ούτε παλιότερα ούτε ποτέ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Νομίζω η λέξη εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται απ' έξω, πάντως: κανείς ποτέ (εικάζω) δεν είπε «πήγα διακοπές με τον/την σύντροφό μου», ούτε παλιότερα ούτε ποτέ.


Χρησιμοποιείται και από μέσα, σε λίγο πιο επίσημες περιστάσεις - όπως για παράδειγμα αν θέλεις να πεις σε κάποιον που δεν τον γνωρίζεις καλά «πήγα διακοπές με το φίλο μου», γιατί άντε να καταλάβει ότι δεν εννοείς έναν οποιονδήποτε φίλο σου αλλά το σύντροφό σου (:)). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται από όλων των ειδών τα ζευγάρια, αρκεί να μην είναι πολύ νεαρά.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μπέρνι, ξεχνάς αυτόν που ζει στην αγγλόφωνη χώρα.



SBE, μάλλον ξεχνάς ότι αγγλικά δεν μιλάνε μόνο οι Άγγλοι. Και αγγλικά δεν είναι μόνο αυτά που μιλάνε οι 20something στην καθημερινότητά τους.

Ο Ελληγενής τι ακριβώς θεσμικό ρόλο κατέχει;


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά όταν συστήνονται, δεν μπορεί να πει "ο/η σύντροφός μου";


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Νομίζω η λέξη εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται απ' έξω, πάντως: κανείς ποτέ (εικάζω) δεν είπε «πήγα διακοπές με τον/την σύντροφό μου», ούτε παλιότερα ούτε ποτέ.


Εγώ την χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά "από μέσα", κυρίως με ανθρώπους που δεν έχω μεγάλη οικειότητα. Και ναι, την λέω και όταν συστήνομαι. Μπορεί να πω και "ο άντρας μου" αν με ενδιαφέρει μόνο να καταλάβουν τη φύση της σχέσης (μακροχόνια μονογαμική συμβίωση) ασχέτως των τύπων και δεν με πειράζει να νομίσουν ότι είμαστε παντρεμένοι.

Με όσους έχω οικειότητα λέω "ο ομοκρέβατος" (αν δεν ξέρουν τη σχέση μας), "ο άντρας μου" (άντρας είναι, δικός μου είναι, ergo είναι άντρας μου), "το αγόρι μου" (κλεισμένα τα πενήντα), "ο καλός μου", "ο κακός μου" κ.ά.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 19, 2013)

Καλά, καλά, δεν επιμένω!


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

Από περιέργεια έψαξα και είδα ότι στα τρία ευρήματα στα αγγλικά τα δύο ήταν _Elton John + his husband_ και το ένα _Elton John + his partner_. Το ίδιο περίπου και στα ελληνικά: τα δέκα _ο Έλτον Τζον και ο σύζυγός του_, τα 6 _ο Έλτον Τζον και ο σύντροφός του_. Επισημοποίησαν τη σχέση τους το 2005, οπότε τα προγενέστερα ευρήματα θα μιλούσαν για _σύντροφο_. 

Και, ναι, η διάδοση του _συντρόφου_ μπορεί να αποδοθεί σε διάδοση του _partner_ στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Καθώς και ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό χρειάζεται και για σχέσεις που δεν μπορούν ακόμα να επισημοποιηθούν με κάποιο τρόπο ενώπιον του κράτους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> SBE, μάλλον ξεχνάς ότι αγγλικά δεν μιλάνε μόνο οι Άγγλοι.



Αχ, συγγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα ότι μιλαγες για τους Αυστραλούς. 



> Και αγγλικά δεν είναι μόνο αυτά που μιλάνε οι 20something στην καθημερινότητά τους.



Να ακούσω εικοσάχρονο να μιλάει για οτιδήποτε εκτός απο boy/girl friend...



> Ο Ελληγενής τι ακριβώς θεσμικό ρόλο κατέχει;



Είναι ο κάτοικος αγγλόφωνης χώρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ο Ελληγενής τι ακριβώς θεσμικό ρόλο κατέχει;





SBE said:


> Είναι ο κάτοικος αγγλόφωνης χώρας.



E, χμμμ:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

Καλά, εμείς οι παλιότεροι ξέρουμε ότι ο Ελληγεννής είναι στην Αγγλία. Εκτός αν επέστρεψε μόνιμα στα πάτρια και δεν μας το είπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2013)

Έχει επιστρέψει εδώ και καιρό, μας το είπε (δηλαδή, το έγραψε στο προφίλ του) και προχτές μας μίλαγε για το μπουγατσάδικο με την ταμπέλα Handel Anden. Πού αλλού θα ήταν εκτός από Θεσσαλονίκη (ή τας Σέρρας, άντε);


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

H λέξη κλειδί είναι "μόνιμα". Μπορεί να ήταν στην Ελλάδα για διακοπές.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά όταν συστήνονται, δεν μπορεί να πει "ο/η σύντροφός μου";


Μπορεί να πει "ο καλός μου / η καλή μου".


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> H λέξη κλειδί είναι "μόνιμα". Μπορεί να ήταν στην Ελλάδα για διακοπές.



Ακριβώς. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι τρώει μπουγάτσες στις διακοπές.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί να πει "ο καλός μου / η καλή μου".



Ή «αυτός ο άχρηστος/αυτή η γκρινιάρα», ανάλογα με την περίπτωση :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ή «αυτός ο άχρηστος/αυτή η γκρινιάρα», ανάλογα με την περίπτωση :twit:


Βρε συ Palavra, αν δεν σε ήξερα θα ορκιζόμουν πως μιλάς σαν παντρεμένη... :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Βρε συ Palavra, αν δεν σε ήξερα θα ορκιζόμουν πως μιλάς σαν παντρεμένη... :)



Τς τς τς, ολόκληρο νήμα για το πώς αποκαλούνται οι μη-παντρεμένοι....


----------



## Alfie (Feb 20, 2013)

Έτσι για να καταθέσω και εγώ το κατιτίς μου...
Στους αγγλόφωνους και ηλικιακούς κύκλους που περιφέρομαι συχνότερη είναι η χρήση του significant other. 
Βέβαια όταν ήμουν πολύ νεότερος λέγαμε "my better half" και σπάνια "το έτερο μου ενάμιση":woot:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άλλωστε έχουμε και civil partnerships.



Την οποία *civil partnership* (μεταξύ ομόφυλων ζευγαριών) πώς ακριβώς την αποδίδουμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την οποία *civil partnership* (μεταξύ ομόφυλων ζευγαριών) πώς ακριβώς την αποδίδουμε στα ελληνικά;



Είναι ένα φόρουμ κλπ κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2015)

Χμμμ, και όπως είναι προφανές, έψαξα.  Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε με αυτό το φόρουμ... :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την οποία *civil partnership* (μεταξύ ομόφυλων ζευγαριών) πώς ακριβώς την αποδίδουμε στα ελληνικά;





Palavra said:


> Είναι ένα φόρουμ κλπ κλπ



Είναι ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία, πολυνήματο και πανξουτονικό. 
Συμπληρωματικά, λοιπόν:



Palavra said:


> ...
> Σε κάποιες σελίδες της ΕΕ το civil partnership αναφέρεται ως «σύμφωνο συμβίωσης». Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για ένωση όμοια με τον πολιτικό γάμο αλλά μεταξύ ομόφυλων ζευγαριών. Πώς θα λέγαμε ωστόσο τον civil partner;



Από το νήμα *civil = πολιτικός, αστικός | ευγενικός — και άλλα*, τα ποστ #19 - #42 ασχολούνται με το θέμα (στο «και άλλα»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, και όπως είναι προφανές, έψαξα.  Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε με αυτό το φόρουμ... :)



Χρειάζεται καλύτερο σύστημα χαρτογράφησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Χρειάζεται καλύτερο σύστημα χαρτογράφησης.



Έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο υπόψη;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 30, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως όταν κάνω αναζήτηση site:lexilogia.gr civil partnership πρώτο βγαίνει αυτό και δεύτερο αυτό.

Δεν λέω ότι είναι "η" λύση, ούτε ότι είναι ο σωστός/ιδανικός/ενδεικνυόμενος τρόπος αναζήτησης, ούτε ότι δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη καλύτερης χαρτογράφησης (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό και με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί να γίνει - δεν έχω ιδέαν από αυτά τα πράγματα). Απλώς λέω ότι εγώ ψάχνω έτσι (και μόνον έτσι, πλέον, έχοντας δοκιμάσει κι άλλους τρόπους που δεν ήταν αποτελεσματικοί, μεταξύ αυτών φυσικά και την αναζήτηση του ίδιου του φόρουμ) και κατά κανόνα γίνεται η δουλειά μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Τα ίδια αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το πλαίσιο αναζήτησης πάνω δεξιά στη σελίδα (πάνω από το «Εννοιόλεξο») Μελ -- άλλωστε, αυτή τη δουλειά ακριβώς κάνει το πλαίσιο. Το θέμα είναι ότι πήρα τα συγκεκριμένα αποτελέσματα αλλά τα απέρριψα υπέρ άλλων νημάτων που θεώρησα/εκτίμησα (στα τυφλά) ότι θα ήταν πιο σχετικά. Με άλλα λόγια, χρειαζόμαστε μια πιο εξευγενισμένη/εμπλουτισμένη αναζήτηση, που να εντοπίζει σε κάθε νήμα τον ζητούμενο όρο και λίγο από το περικείμενό του, για να μπορεί ο χρήστης να καταλάβει καλύτερα πού πρέπει να κατευθυνθεί. 

Γι' αυτό ρώτησα τον Χέλλε αν ξέρει κάτι καλύτερο, άλλωστε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 30, 2015)

Έχω υπόψη μου μια καλύτερη εναλλακτική αλλά α) δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά θα δουλεύει με την μηχανή του φόρουμ και β) θέλει κάποιος να κάτσει να γράψει ένα σκριπτάκι καθώς και να κάνει μερικές ρυθμίσεις στην DB.


----------

